# Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you!



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

For the great line on reasonably priced ammo! Being new here, and a re-entry shooter after not firing for a few years, I had sticker shock at the cost of ammo. 9MM reloads are $15 at my range, same with the 38's. Any of the new stuff is more.

I'd read some of the posts and you guys talking about reasonable range ammo at Walmart. I thought great if you live in TN or TX., but no way Walmart will carry ammo in Orange County, CA. On a hunch I went in to my local Walmart and _shoot-howdy_, they did.

Remington brass, 9MM, 115gr, FMJ for $7.50 a box. The Remington 38's were decent too, 100 for $25.

They didn't have any premium HD stuff (though they do carry some hollow point loads), but that's OK. For the few rounds of the high-dig projectiles I throw with each range visit I'm more than happy to support my local firing range and buy the good stuff from them.

*THANKS AGAIN, GUYS!!*


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Price check. I was back in there today. The 9MM was $8.62/50 and $15.72/100. The 38SP was $25.47/100. Still good compared to even the reloads at the range.


----------

